# Disable the auto lock feature



## BMBLE B (Dec 7, 2005)

I wanna know if there's anyway to disable the auto lock feature using a VAG-COM. I know if I post it in the VAG-COM forum no one will see it.
For all you people who think I'm dumb for doing it, I wanna do it because I feel safer knowing that if I wreck and pass out that someone can come and pull me out of my car rather then my doors possibly jumping open. 

Please help me, I'm sure it's in the central conv. controler, but I'm not sure what to code http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
TIA


----------



## Santos_V (Nov 21, 2005)

*Re: Disable the auto lock feature (BMBLE B)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMBLE B* »_ I know if I post it in the VAG-COM forum no one will see it.



Thats not true. I work for Ross-Tech and im always on The Vag-Com forum. You usually can get a rapid response if you post up the complete info about your car and your questions relates to Vagcom diagnostics. Anyway here's what you want
46 - Central Convenience: -- KWP1281 
Only on vehicles with power windows. VAG-COM fine. There are numerous options/ features that can be set.
Selective Unlocking:
[Select]
[46 - Cent. Conv.] (35 - Cent. Locking for manual window cars)
[Recode - 07]
Write down the existing coding for future reference.
Enter 5-digit code from below
[Do It!]
Look at the existing Soft. Coding. If you have selective unlocking (press the unlock button on the remote once to open the driver's door, twice to open all the doors) the last digit of your coding should be an even number. To make all doors unlock, add 1 to the coding.
So, if you have a 2-door 2002 GTI that is coded for selective unlocking (00064) add one to make it 00065 so that all doors unlock with one press of the unlock button.
Lock/Unlock Horn/Flash:
[Select]
[46 - Cent. Conv.] (35 - Cent. Locking for manual window cars)
[Adaptation - 10]
Channel (03..08)
Adaptation Value (1 = on, 0 = off)
[Save]
Channel 03 Auto Lock
Channel 04 Auto Unlock
Channel 05 Unlock, horn sounds
Channel 06 Lock, horn sounds
Channel 07 Unlock, turn signals flash
Channel 08 Lock, turn signals flash



_Modified by Santos_V at 2:35 PM 4-17-2006_


----------



## BMBLE B (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: Disable the auto lock feature (Santos_V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santos_V* »_Thats not true. I work for Ross-Tech and im always on The Vag-Com forum. You usually can get a rapid response if you post up the complete info about your car and your questions relates to Vagcom diagnostics. Anyway here's what you want
46 - Central Convenience: -- KWP1281 
Only on vehicles with power windows. VAG-COM fine. There are numerous options/ features that can be set.
Selective Unlocking:
[Select]
[46 - Cent. Conv.] (35 - Cent. Locking for manual window cars)
[Recode - 07]
Write down the existing coding for future reference.
Enter 5-digit code from below
[Do It!]
Look at the existing Soft. Coding. If you have selective unlocking (press the unlock button on the remote once to open the driver's door, twice to open all the doors) the last digit of your coding should be an even number. To make all doors unlock, add 1 to the coding.
So, if you have a 2-door 2002 GTI that is coded for selective unlocking (00064) add one to make it 00065 so that all doors unlock with one press of the unlock button.
Lock/Unlock Horn/Flash:
[Select]
[46 - Cent. Conv.] (35 - Cent. Locking for manual window cars)
[Adaptation - 10]
Channel (03..08)
Adaptation Value (1 = on, 0 = off)
[Save]
Channel 03 Auto Lock
Channel 04 Auto Unlock
Channel 05 Unlock, horn sounds
Channel 06 Lock, horn sounds
Channel 07 Unlock, turn signals flash
Channel 08 Lock, turn signals flash

_Modified by Santos_V at 2:35 PM 4-17-2006_

Thanks a ton http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'm sorry I just usually don't get answers fast in the Vag-com forum. Thanks again


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: Disable the auto lock feature (BMBLE B)*

I don't know why vw cars have this auto lock.I desable this also
46 comfrot
10 adaptation
03 lock on or off


----------



## BMBLE B (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: Disable the auto lock feature (Fantomasz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fantomasz* »_I don't know why vw cars have this auto lock.I desable

I was told it was so when we get into an accident our doors don't fly open.








I have friends who have flipped VW's (without out locks, or power locks for that) and didn't have the doors pop open
I would rather have some be able to open the door and get me out in the event of an accident http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Plus it's annoying as hell


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: Disable the auto lock feature (BMBLE B)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMBLE B* »_I was told it was so when we get into an accident our doors don't fly open.








I have friends who have flipped VW's (without out locks, or power locks for that) and didn't have the doors pop open
I would rather have some be able to open the door and get me out in the event of an accident http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Plus it's annoying as hell

OK, first off, door 'locks' are not like deadbolts on your house. They have no effect on how secure a door is in an accident. They just disable the handles. Locked, unlocked, makes no difference.
Secondly, in an accident, the doors automatically unlock. That way someone *is* able to open the door and get you out. 
The auto-door-locking is for carjacking/occupant protection. If you insist on disabling it, the posts above tell you how.


----------



## BMBLE B (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: Disable the auto lock feature (OOOO-A3)*

I was in an accident in Oct and my doors didn't unlock








And someone explained it to me that way once before about preventing the doors from flying open


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Disable the auto lock feature (BMBLE B)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMBLE B* »_I was in an accident in Oct and my doors didn't unlock









Did the airbags deploy?


----------



## joako (Jun 30, 2002)

I can confirm that the doors unlock and the windows drop when the airbags deploy.
Also the Convenience System Data Bus will be in "Emergency Mode"


----------



## 1.8t2002 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: (joako)*

I can also confirm the doors unlocking on the airbag deployment. The windows did not go down - but the battery was ripped from the car.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (joako)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joako* »_Also the Convenience System Data Bus will be in "Emergency Mode"

This has nothing to do with the airbag deployment, just means that it is in single wire mode caused by a malfunction in the data bus wiring.


----------



## Skip (Mar 6, 2000)

*Re: (Theresias)*

The Auto-lock is nice in this area. I live near Chicago. If I drive into the city it's nice to feel a little secure knowing that some gang banger can't easily open the door and drag me out of the car at a traffic light!


----------



## oldoval (May 15, 2006)

*Re: Disable the auto lock feature (Fantomasz)*

On a side note, I have a 2001 beetle, every time I close the passenger door, both doors lock.? I dont know if it is a short or a program problem? Any help would be appreciate thanks JEFF


----------



## 9204 (May 14, 2006)

*Re: Disable the auto lock feature (Santos_V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santos_V* »_Look at the existing Soft. Coding. If you have selective unlocking (press the unlock button on the remote once to open the driver's door, twice to open all the doors) the last digit of your coding should be an even number. To make all doors unlock, add 1 to the coding.
So, if you have a 2-door 2002 GTI that is coded for selective unlocking (00064) add one to make it 00065 so that all doors unlock with one press of the unlock button.
_Modified by Santos_V at 2:35 PM 4-17-2006_

Thanks for info! Does making all doors unlock include the hatch? If not, is there a way to get the hatch to unlock with the doors?
Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: Disable the auto lock feature (9204)*

Nope, the hatch doesn't behave like that. That's been frustrating Mk4 owners since, oh, about 1999.5.


----------



## 9204 (May 14, 2006)

*Re: Disable the auto lock feature ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Nope, the hatch doesn't behave like that. That's been frustrating Mk4 owners since, oh, about 1999.5.









Bummer... Thanks for quick reply.


----------



## Mikofox (Oct 8, 2015)

Santos_V said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *BMBLE B* »_ I know if I post it in the VAG-COM forum no one will see it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


May I ask for clarification on what is meant by "Enter 5-digit code from below" and how that would apply to my 2005 Jetta TDI wagon? I understand the code-summation for the Instruments but not this section.
I wrote down my existing code as 00258 which does no longer give me selective unlocking. I changed a few things in my Instruments and reset the airbag errors after I had to take the seats out due to some flooding issue. Battery was also empty.


----------

